# Kyoto - city of temples and geishas.



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Kiyomizu-dera Buddhist temple in eastern Kyoto.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The temple was founded in 778, but modern buildings relate to 1633.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Kiyomizu-dera.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Sanjusangendo Temple.


----------



## Fotostatica (Nov 6, 2007)

Great pics Ardues!


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Sanjusangendo Temple.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Gardens of Stone Temple Ryoanji.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

From whatever point of any garden visitor saw this composition, the fifteenth stone is always out of sight.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ cool pic!


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

On the streets of Kyoto.


----------

